# Galco Matrix MX7 for G19



## vernpriest (Jan 15, 2008)

I was at the range this weekend and decided to pick up a Galco Matrix MX7 for my G19. I have looked at them a couple of times and decided for $25 I'd give it a try. I love this thing, my Serpa may be getting retired. Anyone else use this holster? How has it held up to daily use?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

vernpriest said:


> I was at the range this weekend and decided to pick up a Galco Matrix MX7 for my G19. I have looked at them a couple of times and decided for $25 I'd give it a try. I love this thing, my Serpa may be getting retired. Anyone else use this holster? How has it held up to daily use?


I have had one since March for my XD, and I really like it as well. It's a great holster. If they made one for my new G36, I would get another one.

Here's the thread I made about it. Some of the pictures are missing, but you already know what it looks like. :smt023 You can't beat it for the price.

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=13179

-Jeff-


----------

